# New camera 10~12k



## Rohit1980 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Looking for a new camera in the price range of 10-12k..
Have short listed these 2:
PowerShot SX130 IS - Digital Cameras - Canon India
Digital IXUS 130 - Digital Cameras - Canon India

Any idea which one is better?

Any other models/brands which i can look in to at these price range?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 1, 2011)

undoubtedly SX130 IS will be a good choice although its size is bit large comparison to other sony or canon models for the same price range and similar performance..


----------



## Rohit1980 (Mar 2, 2011)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## PraKs (Mar 2, 2011)

Rohit, I am also checking out P & S range.

Canon PowerShot SX130 IS is bulky but has DSLR kind of look.

Here are few shortlisted.

Canon IXUS 105 - 7199 Rs
Canon IXUS 130 - Slimmest ever design, HD Movie Recording & HDMI, 14 MP, 2.7 inch LCD, HDMI output, 8995 Rs
Canon IXUS 120 IS  2.7” PureColor II LCD, HD Movie Recording & HDMI , 12.1 MP, 2.7 inch LCD - 10995 Rs

Canon IXUS 130 seems to be a good bet. Have you checked clarity of Canon IXUS 130 ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 2, 2011)

in sony you have better options if u dont want bulkier one.. 
DSC-W570
or DSC - WX1


----------



## Rohit1980 (Mar 2, 2011)

Not sure about the clarity of Canon IXUS 130? My bro got IXUS 80 couple of yrs back and the clarity was good. So kind of hoping IXUS 130 would be better.

I just checked with the Canon dealer in bangalore.. 

He is quoting 9675 for IXUS 130 (with 4GB card & other accessories)
and Rs 12605 for SX130 IS..

Does SX130 have HD Movie Recording & HDMI?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 2, 2011)

yeah it support 720p movie recording bt doesnt have HDMI port


----------

